# 4/20 New Orleans Hornets - Los Angeles Clippers



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Wednesday, April 20th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *
























*(18 - 63) * 
**
----------

*(36 - 45)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Casey Jacobsen #32 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10











*Los Angeles Clippers Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
Shaun Livingston #14 
Marko Jaric #20 
*Frontcourt:*
Bobby Simmons #21 
Elton Brand #42 
Chris Wilcox #54
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Kaman #35 | Quinton Ross #13 | Zeljko Rebraca #11
*
STAT BOX:*
*Leader*
*New Orleans Hornets* - 14.3 - Lee Nailon​ > *Points* <Corey Maggette - 22.2 - *Los Angeles Clippers*​*New Orleans Hornets* - 9.0 - PJ Brown​ > *Rebounds* < Elton Brand - 9.5 - *Los Angeles Clippers*​*New Orleans Hornets* - 5.5 - Speedy Claxton​ > *Assists* < Rick Brunson - 5.2 - *Los Angeles Clippers*​*New Orleans Hornets* - 1.4 - Speedy Claxton​ > *Steals* < Marko Jaric - 1.7 - *Los Angeles Clippers*​*New Orleans Hornets* - 1.5 - Chris Andersen​ > *Blocks* < Elton Brand - 2.0 - *Los Angeles Clippers*​

*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<->Marko Jaric #20*
*
Last Meeting:*
4/16 New Orleans Hornets @ Los Angeles Clippers 89 - 94 (Boxscore - Recap)

<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, this game thread was a lot of work, but I thought as it is the last one this season it has to be special! I nearly worked at it a whole hour... I hope we can win this one to end the season with a win, it was already close the last time against the Clippers, so now we can make it in front of the home crowd!

As it is the last Game Thread, I really hope you guys post in here a lot and make this game thread over 50 posts! I would like to make a season record in posts in a game thread, which now is around 60 posts in the game vs. the Suns! But I want to make more than that to show everyone that we still believe in our Hornets! To make posting in this thread more interesting for you I'm gonna hand out 150 uCash points for every reply after the 50th post! This is a lot of money for just posting, so be sure that you are here when the game is on! I also give away the normal amount for the prediction game winner, which is 250 uCash points!

My prediction:
Hornets 110
-
Clippers 100


*I BELIEVE IN THE HORNETS!*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice game thread! Pretty interesting that the Clippers have the statistical edge in almost every category. Both teams will most definately be looking for a consolation victory for the end of the season and I expect this to be a surprsingly good game

Watch out for Shaun Livingston in this match IMO, I have a feeling he'll drop 10+ assists on us. Elton Brand just dropped 36 on Yao Ming on 15-19 shooting, he'll be feeling a hot hand IMO

This could be; Bostjan Nachbars, Dan Dickau's, Lee Nailon's & Matt Freijie's (plus an insane amount of scrubs who shouldnt be here next season) last game as a Hornet. So hopefully they are looking to impress

*Hornets: *95
*Clippers: *94


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Theo! said:


> This could be; Bostjan Nachbars, Dan Dickau's, Lee Nailon's & Matt Freijie's (plus an insane amount of scrubs who shouldnt be here next season) last game as a Hornet. So hopefully they are looking to impress


Matt Freije was waived in December, but never mind


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Matt Freije was waived in December, but never mind


Bah, I knew that. Just testing you :angel:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 89
Clippers 84


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This should be a good last game.
101-104 Hornets.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets:98
Clips:89

Come on Hornets, gotta win these one, you gotta prove yourselves that we can do it, It has been a great group  , but im also looking forward for offseason.
I really would not like this to be the last game for Dickau as a hornet  

GO! GO! GO! GO! LETS DO IT HORNETS

GO HORNETS!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Go Hornets!!!

Hornets 94
LA 100


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Game Prediction
Hornets 90
Clippers 85


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm gonna guess a close game

Clippers 110
Hornets 107


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Only about 8 hours left to the tip off of the last game of the season for the Hornets...Definately a sad moment when it's all over, we have to wait long to the next Hornets game! 

Tell five name or sentences or words what comes into your mind if you think of this years season:
*J.R. Smith - Future - Baron gone - Rebuilding - Altough the many losses I had a really good time being a Hornets fan!*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

1. Bye Baron
2. Sucking (sorry)
3. us beating you to clinch the division
4. That overtime win over the Kings
5. JR Smith's dunking


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hornets- 88
Clipers- 93


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

95-89 hornets


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I would say

-Tough division(WEST)
-Mash and baron gone
-Almost new roster
-JR suprised me wit his talent
-Dickau MOST IMPROVED


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

End Of the 3rd quarter Hornets down right now 69-55...heh might not end up with the win tonight..o well it would of been nice to end the season with a win..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hornets lose to end the season 86-75..Hornets finish the season with a record of 18-64
anyways back to the game 

Scoring Leaders
Clippers-Brand18 pts
Hornets-J.R Smith15pts


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Tell five name or sentences or words what comes into your mind if you think of this years season:


Talent - new players - frustrating - BD gone - white guys off the bench


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

A loss in the last game, significent for the whole season...
but anyways...

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just read that it were 9 straight losses to end the season...:no:

But think of the Draft :yes:


----------

